# A small precision miter box and razor saw ....



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I bought one of these from Rockler recently......
...because I didn't have one? 

...because I needed one? 

No, I just thought it would be a cool thing to have in case I needed one! It is just perfect for miters on small frames around boxes and chests which are my favorite things to make. The razor saw cuts on the pull stroke, AKA Japanese style. The blade is very thin and the teeth are extremely fine. It should be just perfect for my "needs". :smile2:

https://www.rockler.com/mini-combo-miter-saw-set


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I will add a bottom cutting board ..*

I tested the fit of the blade in the slot and it was pretty good, but I realized a through cut would have the blade cutting into the aluminum base. A thin, 1/8" layer of plywood will prevent and damage to either the base or the saw blade. It's on the list ......
:vs_cool:


I will also attach the base to a larger piece of 3/4" MDF so I can clamp it to my assembly table when it's in use. I have that same approach on a pattern maker's vise and a metal vise when I need to use them in the woodshop...... nothing is permanent. :surprise2:


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

This looks like the same setup...
https://www.amazon.com/35-241-35-55...311047&sprefix=Mini+miter+box+,aps,218&sr=8-2


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I had one of those many, many years ago. Have no idea where it is now. If I remember correctly it was a nice little miter box/saw.


George


----------



## Pretender (Jun 22, 2019)

Have you checked the quality of the cuts?
Are they true 45*?


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

It's always good to add to the toolbox.

Side note...if it's a pull saw, why does the guy in the pic have the piece he is cutting away from him? >


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I saw the same issue!*

Probably because the photo is staged and the guy is some hired model OR it may just be a more illustrative angle of the operation .....
:vs_cool:


----------



## RickKr (Jun 19, 2018)

Ron_J said:


> ...snip...
> Side note...if it's a pull saw, why does the guy in the pic have the piece he is cutting away from him? >


Nice catch! 

I've had one of those, although a push stroke, since about 1980, originally purchased for balsa airplane building. Push stroke worked find for that. I also have some very fine metal (alum.) blades. 

I like the notion of a pull stroke saw. But... Wait a minute... 

It has a lip on the bottom for bracing against a workbench. Seems like someone just took the miter box from a push stroke type and substituted the pull stroke saw. Seems to me that would not work so very well. How is it working for you? 

EDIT: Thinking on this a bit, I am reconsidering this about not working well. It would just be a matter of bracing the box against the bench during the pull stroke. Probably works fine. RK.

For small items, I have gone to one of these and photo below. Only use it for quick cuts where the angle isn't critical, although the vise does rotate up to 45º. I had one from Horror Freight for years but it was kind of crappy. This one is not a lot better, but enough so that I am happy with it. 

Rick


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*push VS pull ...*



RickKr said:


> Nice catch!
> 
> I've had one of those, although a push stroke, since about 1980, originally purchased for balsa airplane building. Push stroke worked find for that. I also have some very fine metal (alum.) blades.
> 
> ...



I haven't tried it yet, but it has a lip on the bottom to grab the edge of the bench top. I mentioned above I will attach it to a large scrap so I can clamp it to the bench which may also get a catch lip. As you pull the saw toward you it will want to move and disengage from the catch lip.....unless it's clamped securely. That lip was probably designed for a push type saw from an earlier version .... I donno? This little miter box will be used to cut miters on small sections

of frames instead of dragging out a power miter saw. Truth be told, I have a nice vintage Craftsman push miter box with the frame style and a separate 24' X 1 1/4' blade. I was not impressed with how this worked the last time I tried it, but I'll give it another chance.


Kinda like this one:










There is also another Craftsman miter box that even older:











Those are not photos of my saw, but some I grabbed off the web. The efficiency of these tools are just not the same as power tools I own of course. Being easily able to shave off a 1/64" with the power saw is just not possible with the hand saw versions. So, you'd better have accurate measurements right out of the gate. Who know if this new smaller miter box will prove to be the answer ...... ?
:|


----------



## Scurvy (Apr 12, 2013)

I find the small box and the beautiful big “miter box” (that’s what I use) in your photo are ideal for cutting individual Dominos from the long bulk stock. The power tools are just too, too much for such small pieces.

That said, I agree that a SCMS our RAS make it possible to shave for tight fits.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> Kinda like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yep, but it's not "quite" like mine......*



TimPa said:


> woodnthings said:
> 
> 
> > Kinda like this one:
> ...


----------

